# Hooooray!!!!!!!



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

New labtop has just arrived
Now just to get it all set up and I'll be ready the next time we go camping








DW might not be happy though









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations HootBob!

Once again, raising the bar, eh?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Boy is different from the regular computer
This is my first post using the laptop
And this is







cool

Don


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Congrats on the new toy Don.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

are labtops something just in PA? we have laptops here!


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

what did you get??


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

dougdogs said:


> what did you get??
> [snapback]127775[/snapback]​


ACER TravelMate2420
$399 after rebate

Don


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

HootBob said:


> dougdogs said:
> 
> 
> > what did you get??
> ...










we are looking to replace our gateway (that is falling apart!!)


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The obly thing I don't like with ours is that when you are in the campground, you have to pay by the minute or the day for airtime internet usage.....if they even have it.

My cell company doesn't offer the airtime cards, and I am not paying $70 a month to have a plan for 10 trips a year!!

Steve


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Boy is different from the regular computer
> This is my first post using the laptop
> And this is
> 
> ...


I can tell the difference in the way your post just jumps out and grabs you!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

dougdogs said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > dougdogs said:
> ...


We got ours from tigerdirect.com
Don't know if they are still running the rebates yet

Don


----------

